# Stormy's back! I am starting her foaling thread again



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok,

Some of you may remember Stormy from last august-October, well she is back, and up on marestare. She is showing udder development!




Not full yet, but its progress! Here is her camera link

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=littlebittybritches


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2012)

Yay I am so happy!!! I have wondered how she was doing yippee!! So glad you have come back to join us again can we see some recent pics please?? Who are you all??


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes, this will be Stormy's 3rd foal. She is a 32 inch Smokey Black pinto Overo. She is almost all white. I will attempt to get pics tommorrow. Just to give you something, here is a picture of her from the last time, July 2011.


Here is the sire He is a 26.5 sorrel and white pinto AMHR/AMHA named "Frodo"


----------



## MeganH (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome back! Will be watching


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2012)

11:28pm Stormy is grazing her hay! looking as gorgeous as ever!

how have you been Kara?


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

Stormy just gone down sternal at 1:07am looks like she resting quietly but I can't really tell... Kara is there anyway of getting the camera clearer?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah Kara and the bad girls are back



I still can't read you name fast



So how have you been? I can't wait to see an update pic of stormy and see how she has grown.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2012)

Great to have you and Stormy back again Kara! Recent pics asap please.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok, so here are some pics from this morning.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 20, 2012)

I know the Britches name sounds odd, but our last name is Britch. That is where it comes from  lol


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

She does look very good Kara



yay!!! Can't wait to see her baby!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 20, 2012)

Me too! And shes all tucked in for the night


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 21, 2012)

Stormy's udder is still filling in. her belly seems to be dropping to me. We have one other mare that will be up on marestare, hopefully they space it out for me, but she has the very beginning of milk production, is a maiden mare, and due May 8th. She is all white, and bred to Buckeye WCF Hot Toddy. I will start her thread when I get her on marestare. Her name is Snowball.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 21, 2012)

Best wishes to you, Stormy, and Mister Frodo. I just HAD to say Mister Frodo. That is such a cool name. I was really into Lord of the Rings!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 22, 2012)

Lol, Mister Frodo sounds so cute!

I am posting an udder pic from this morning, it is getting big! How long you guys think? I dont know why they are posting upside down. Im trying to do it from my phone, and I am new to all that. Sorry


----------



## Eagle (Mar 22, 2012)

I was wondering if she was laying on her back when you took the pic










It is hard to say how long she has left but that is a good size udder



she needs to fill it some more which will cause her nipples to separate, as soon as she fills her nipples she will be good to go. This could take a few days or a few weeks.


----------



## Equuisize (Mar 22, 2012)

*Hey Kara, good to see you and Stormy back.*


----------



## cassie (Mar 22, 2012)

YAY wow what a good increase in a few days!! good girl Stormy!

I'll keep an eye on her during the night for you Kara


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 22, 2012)

Eagle said:


> I was wondering if she was laying on her back when you took the pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...






yea, she's a trick trained mini! LOL

Thanks for flipping it somehow for me, and it looks bigger just from the flip!LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 22, 2012)

cassie said:


> YAY wow what a good increase in a few days!! good girl Stormy!
> 
> I'll keep an eye on her during the night for you Kara


thanks Cassie, and everyone else!


----------



## cassie (Mar 23, 2012)

12:41am Stormy is standing eating her hay... haven't seen her down at all yet tonight...


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 23, 2012)

ok, so not too much change in her udder today. I'm hoping for a big change tommorrow!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 23, 2012)

As for Snowball, my other mare (who is a maiden) Should I start a new thread for her, or just combine her in this thread? Which do you all prefer, I can do it either way.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 24, 2012)

I would do it together then we can make notes about both mares without having to change thread.

3.10am and she is resting sternal-


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, I will add snowball to this thread. We couldnt get the camera situation worked out yet, but we are working on it...

Stormy's nipples are starting to fill in, and her udder is defintely tight. I still think she has a bit to go, but you never know! Here is her udder shot from this evening.


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2012)

oh yes please tummy shots would be brilliant!!

I agree with Diane a little more filling and it will be all systems go!! YAY


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 25, 2012)

Here is a belly shot from tonight. LOTS of butt rubbing right now on camera


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2012)

Inspite of the upside down picture (well for me it is?) that is some belly she has!! A bit more filling and separating of her teats and watch out - here comes baby!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 26, 2012)

the poor girl will get a headache with her legs in the air


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2012)

Morning Renee - hope you are feeling better now?

Thanks for 'turning' the picture - I knew you would do it for us once you spotted it - her tummy looks even more full up now she's got her feet on the ground!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 26, 2012)

You are welcome Anna, I still have a cold and can't sleep at night





She does have a good size tummy especially as she is a bigger mare


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you Thank you Thank you! I tried to flip the picture and it wouldn't flip. Stormy's udder is about the same as yesterday, I am hoping no foal tonight, because it is supposed to get down below freezing tonight, the only REALLY cold night for awhile. But, some mares like to do that to us.





We are having issues getting the second camera up for Snowball our other mare. Hopefully we can get it up and running in a couple days...?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 26, 2012)

So, in the meantime, meet Snowball. I hope this doesnt get confusing, because They look similar. Snowball is a 35 inch Perlino Overo (LWO positive tested.) She is bred to Buckeye WCF Hot Toddy.She is due may 8th and is a Maiden mare.

Here is snowball from October 2011.


Here is Snowball from 2 nights ago (sorry about the dirt)


Here is Snowball's udder from yesterday (She is a maiden mare)



Here is the very Handsome daddy. (I do not own Hot Toddy, but I did get permission to post his picture on here from Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm)


So, what do you all think?


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 26, 2012)

WOW! That should be one beautiful little foal


----------



## cassie (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow should be one very gorgeous foal how exciting!!! Wnt be long!!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow, daddy is a real sex bomb


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 27, 2012)

I think he's pretty good looking myself! So lucky to be so cloze to Buckeye Walnut Creek farm. They are amazing and so are their horses. But, now back to Stormy. Here is a picture of Stormu's udder this afternoon! She is elongating in the "hooha" area, and butt is getting pretty giggly. Im not convimced she will go tonight, unless she gets some more growth and separation in her udder, but its only supposed to get down to 50 degrees! That works. Lol

grrrrrrr I cant get them the right way, someone help pllleeeaaasseeee!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 27, 2012)

she is growing fast


----------



## MeganH (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow she is growing fast!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey everyone!

Your mares are gorgeous and look great! Can't wait to see the baby! Bags look great. That stud is stunning! My mare is from Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm too, such stunning miniature horses there.






Come on girls!!! Lets see a baby!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, and thank you! This is the BEST forum there is! So helpful, nice, and just all around great. I will check her udder this evening to see if it is larger or smaller, it felt pretty tight, but she hadnt been out yet when I took the pic.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 27, 2012)

Great people on this site! Yay, hope she has her foal!! Com'on girls!! You can do it!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 27, 2012)

Every single person on here makes up the great team that we are



that includes you too


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 27, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> it's amazing what great fun you can have when NO attitudes get in the way!!!!
> 
> GOOOOOOO TEAM!!!!


Exactly! Gooooo team!!! Whoot whoot!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 27, 2012)

Wise words my friend and oh so true!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 27, 2012)

Agreed! Best team! I love reading up on everyone, and seeing pics, and watching them on camera, then seeing the end result, the CUTEST thing in the whole world----A little sweet foal!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 28, 2012)

I do love this group and how we get to make friends and chat and support each other while we wait on these babies being born. SO GLAD they allowed us to have a board since it wasn't appreciated on the other boards. This is a very positive place- could not ask for a better group. The nicest group of people I have been a part of. Nobody gets an attitude with anyone and when someone needs something they all try to help. Just how friends should be. So glad I found this group for sure!





Now... how is Stormy's udder today?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 28, 2012)

Me too!

I need a little help through the day today. I am leaving Stormy in her stall because I have to leave for most of the day, and I need eyes on her while I am gone. Increase in her udder, and she is more uncomfortable today.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2012)

and it's the right way up,





nearly 11.00am she is stood quietly and kitty is keeping her company


----------



## MeganH (Mar 28, 2012)

I am watching


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 28, 2012)

I am watching!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you all so very much! Poor girl was in her stall pretty much all day. I let her out for about an hour or so when I got home, Her udder went down a little this evening, still large though. I really think we have to be getting close.

It's not looking good for setting up a second camera, we have tried 3 different options, and nothing is going to work



. I am hoping stormy can go soon, then get Snowball up and running, but I am getting worried, as she is a maiden not much growth in her udder but definetly elongating in the "hooha", and getting a loose butt area, and almost looking like a "V" is forming. Ugh, come on girls time this out for us!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 29, 2012)

Some mushier poop in Stormy's stall this morning. Udders full again, but not quite separated like they should.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is a side picture of Stormy from this afternoon. What do you all think?


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 29, 2012)

To be honest it is not that easy to see from the angle of your picture (you really need to be down on your knees to take side on pics, to put yourself at the 'straight on' angle). For instance, her tummy looks good - moving steadily in the right direction, but not at the V stage yet, however if you had been down 'lower' when taking the picture, then it is possible that she has more of a V shape than your picture shows!

Her udder will be more full after she has been in all night and then reduce once she gets out for several hours worth of exercise. Once her udder stays really full and firm AFTER she returns from exercise, then you will soon have a foal on the way - at least this is what normal mares do, but with minis...................... well it is anyone's guess. LOL!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 29, 2012)

I'll have to try to get another picture tommorrow. Her udder did go down in size today, but did start the mooshier poop this morning.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 30, 2012)

Here are pictures of Stormy this morning. Here is a side shot (Hopefully from a better view)




Udder shots from back and under her belly. They are very firm


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 30, 2012)

WOW!! I think you are down to counting days and not a week!! Dont let her out of your sight - that last little filling of her teats could happen within hours!

How exciting - come on Stormy, we want to see what you have been cooking!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow now that is what I call progress



not long now and we will finally get to see what she has been cooking. Yippeeee


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 31, 2012)

She was acting a little odd for her when we went out this evening. not sure if she's getting that close, or just because she stayed in the barn most the day.


----------



## cassie (Mar 31, 2012)

WOW what an udder!!! GOOD GIRL STORMY!!!!! 3:42am and she is eating her hay! won't be long now!! go stormy!!!

she sounds like she is getting close from how you are describing her! don't let her out of your sight!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 31, 2012)

Awww thanks. I will try to get side pic of her today. I have to babysit this afternoon for my sister for her bday, so I am going to leave stormy in her stall so I can check on her. I will be about 15 -20 mins away, and very nervous about leaving, but my sister is one of those wonderful people that does things for others all the time, and NEVER gets a break! She has 5 kids, I owe it to her. So, im hoping Stormy can wait till tonight like a good girl.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 31, 2012)

I found it really hard to see what stormy was up to after 1.00am cos it is so dark and her being white, do you have a small light that you could leave on now she is so close? I would hate to be watching her and not see her foaling in time to warn you!

Have fun babysitting


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok, here is a side shot, i am worried because she really isnt getting that perfect "v", but everything else seems soooo close! i am hoping baby is in the right position.






Udder about the same, maybe went down a tad, but still huge, and very firm


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Diane! I agree, she has a "U" I'll check her tommorrow from behind, I havent really noticed. She probably is a "little chunky" even without the foal. LOL But, hey I can't blame her, I chunked up too with both my kids.





her udder is still hard, she has been holding her tail out alot the last couple days, and mushier poop, not completely cow patty like, but not firmed like usual for her. I think she is holding it in.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok, my hubby got a light on out there, i hope it doesnt drive her nuts, but I can see a little better.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 1, 2012)

Stormy seems VERY uncomfy tonight. Im sleepy going to bed, thank you to all who are watching!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2012)

Please tell hubby that the light is perfect, there is no way she can foal in private now





3.00am and she is eating


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh thank you hubby for the light - much easier to see what is going on now!!

3.20am snoozing quietly.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 1, 2012)

Im glad we can see better  she seemed uncomfy lastnight to me. Im going out in a bit to check her


----------



## MeganH (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree- she seems very uncomfortable. I am betting she will foal before Laney


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok, some new pics from this evening before bed. Here is a pic from the back


A pic from the side


a hooha pic


And an udder shot
, doesnt seem that is decreased much during the day.

Any thoughts?

We braided her tail tonight she was getting so messy back there.


----------



## cassie (Apr 1, 2012)

she is looking so good! wow thats almost a cow udder happening back there LOL

The light is AWESOME will have her up today


----------



## cassie (Apr 1, 2012)

major butt rubbing at the moment 10:36pm


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes, I saw that! Lol poor girl so uncomfortable! Im going to try to watch for a bit, she was acting promising there for awhile.


----------



## cassie (Apr 1, 2012)

Stormy just gone down sternal, looking at her tummy a ltitle...

are you still around just in case Kara?


----------



## cassie (Apr 1, 2012)

she has just gone down flat, looking comfy though... no signs of anything happening


----------



## cassie (Apr 1, 2012)

back up at 11:15pm


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 2, 2012)

She keeps looking really interesting, then takes a nap...lol

Im falling asleep , not sure how long ill be up. But calls and or texts are fine...Thanks Cassie!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2012)

12.40 am she is stood quietly


----------



## cassie (Apr 2, 2012)

no worries Kara, get some sleep




maybe tomorrow I'll send you a test text to make sure I can get through ok





Morning Renee I was thinking Gosh Renee is up early LOL but then I remembered Day light savings has finished for us lol it really should be 4:22pm here not 3:22pm LOL


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2012)

yes Cassie the clock changed last week and I am still tired


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 2, 2012)

Poor girl was so uncomfortable lastnight. I thought she might have her baby, but I guess shes not quite ready.

Cassie, if you sent me a text, it didnt go through


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 2, 2012)

okay Stormy is really looking ready this morning. here is a picture of her udder. I had to post it from my phone again so sorry about it being upside down. can only get it to work from my computer. I have to be gone for part of the day so I'm going to leave her in her stall so we can watch her on camera. thank you everyone very much!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 2, 2012)

Stormy and her upside down udder.. LOL jk

I will have her up and watching as much as I can. Are you able to get any milk from her?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes she is progressing but I still think she has a few days left before she foals. bwdik


----------



## cassie (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry Kara, I didn't send you a text... which number can you get msgs on? is it ok if I send one now? don't want you to be asleep lol

oh do we get the light on tonight? I have her up for you


----------



## cassie (Apr 2, 2012)

Stormy is very restless tonight!! hmmm...


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, Cassie you can text me, I will be up for a bit. 614-599-0470 is my cell (the first number) The other is my hubbys cell.

I am going to post some pics from tonight. See what you all think again?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 2, 2012)

Im thinking i am saeeing this "v" or is it just me?


Udder picture from this evening.


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

I just realised I already have your number in my phone and remember sending a text back ages ago LOL when we had stormy on here before



so I won't wake you with a txt now and will wait till the big event ! =D have a good night sleep I'm watching!

That udder is absoloutly massive!


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

Stormy has just gone down sternal 2:42am, but she sure isn't looking comfy, he butt seems to be up in the air and head down low LOL

you know how babies sometime sleep with their bums in the air? this is how Stormy is looking right now LOL funny thing!! poor girl! that massive udder is probably getting in the way!

this is the first time I have seen her down tonight... she is resting, just doesn't look comfortable


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

Stormy just did a big roll, sending her kitty friend running off is back up and is looking alert and uncomfortable.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2012)

6.00am and she is eating her hay


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 3, 2012)

I just let Stormy out a bit to exercise she was getting so bored. But now there is a small Storm. She seems to enjoy rain thoguh, so as long as it doesnt get bad I'll let her stay out for a bit. I really am seeing this "v" now! I will try to get a pic tonight with hubby's help.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes Cassie, I think I do remember a text from you. Thank you so much for keeping an eye on her while I sleep! And thank you to everyone else who watches too!  when we all work together, we have better results!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2012)

Kitty needs to learn to watch her back cos she got the fright of her life last night when stormy rolled. Lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 3, 2012)

I know, I have no clue why they sleep in there? There is plenty of "empty barn" I think they want to be seen on camera. And one (the white one) is pregnant herself, maybe she is stealing her own Marestare show! Lol ohhh, these cats! My neighbors moved out and all the stray cats they were feeding came to our house.


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow! Her udder is HUGE!! Makes my mares look like they have a month to go. LOL!


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

Haha the cat was soo funny last night!!

I just saw the white one... She is purdy






Can we see some piccies when you bring her in?


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey where is miss stormy tonight?! I hope she hasn't gone n foaled without us!!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

YAY I see Stormy!



Hi Kara and hubby what was that powder you put down under the straw?

I saw you putthing it over the bedding... ?

how is she looking tonight?


----------



## MeganH (Apr 3, 2012)

I have seen her do the same thing and meant to ask!


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

hehe what a funny sight LOL




whats happening guys? looks very exciting!! =D I wish we had sound so we could hear what you are saying LOL you do look expectant about something... come on Stormy, they might be wanting you to foal right now


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 3, 2012)

ok, lots to say..... The silly picture was us expecting, and seeing a new baby! BUT, remember the pregnant cat, well while we were out there, she had a kitten!

Ok, next, the white stuff is PDZ stall freshener I really like to use it when there is alot of urine in the stall. (we dont have concrete stalls) It is like a sandy mixture I put under the straw that helps dry up and remove odors. I just spot use it.

Next up, we did a bit of shaving on Stormy, so we could see better, and to clean up for baby. She LOVED the clippers on her belly. She really likes us to scratch and rub her belly now too with that fresh clipped hair. She is very relaxed in the rear, elongated, and very firm udder. I have pics to post, and I am hoping this is the last set of pics WITHOUT a cute baby foal by her side!


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

oh wow can we see a pic of your new kitten please??haha so miss pussy cat was jealous of all the attention Stormy was getting and decided to have a baby herself lol funny thing!!

can't wait to see the pics I'm watching Stormy like a hawk as I think she will go at any time!!

oh very good



thats a great idea should use that next time I have a foal


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry it took me a bit to get my pics up, computer was acting funny

Here is the kitten (she may have more) She is literally right under Stormy's feeder


Ok, so here is a side shot this evening before her hair cut 


Here is her wonderful hidden "v" after her haircut! 


And udder shots from tonight


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

WOW good V there Stormy!! and I STILL can't get over her udder!!! WOW WOW WOW WOW lol

I am watching her tonight! it won't be long now!

oh her kitten is SOOO CUTE!!!! hi baby!

Maybe Stormy will follow suit and share her baby tonight as well


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 3, 2012)

another udder shot


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

hey it just deleted my post! NO FAIR~ oh great now I have to remember everything I said... ummm.

oh I was saying how thats a GOOD V she has going there and that Udder is the biggest thing ever! she sure has plenty of milk for that baby!

have you tested the milk at all?

oh hello baby! how cute tiny little thing! well at least mumma cat knew to foal in the nursery, except she forgot to foal out when we can see her LOL oh well... hope she has some more cutie kittens! what colour is daddy? very cute!

Come on Stormy! your turn!


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

Stormy was acting very strange just now... was about to send you a msg Kara but she has quieted down again...

she all the sudden was doing major butt rubs, then pacing, quick jump down and roll (as if she was on fire) quick jump back up more butt rubbing, more pacing a pee then pushing her feed around, now standing rubbing her back leg against the other... I wonder why pregnant mares do that so much... lol will msg or call if I see anything else.


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

more butt rubbing just now!!! hmmm I might just send you a txt just so your aware Kara... if she does anything else... if she is quiet I won't worry but I am watching!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

After all this time you finally got your baby, a kitty



and an adorable one too



so this is no longer stormy's cam but kitty's cam





2.00am and she is restless


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

Morning Renee





Stormy is acting quite strange tonight...


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 4, 2012)

3.15 and she's grazing quietly - for now!! Congrats on the little kitties.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

She foaled. Yippeeeeee Congratulations. I am on my phone so I can't see so hurry up with pics.

Lol


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 4, 2012)

Good morning and congrats. I see a loud colored little one ready to stand and explore. Love it!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 4, 2012)

Way to go Stormy!!



:ThumbUp

Guess she didn't want kitty grabbing all the limelight LOL!!

Poor baby is having a bit of trouble untangling those long long legs, bless her/him????

Many congrats to you all!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 4, 2012)

Its a colt! So cute, he looks to be smokey black pinto. Seems like we have been waiting forever! But he was worth it. Going to try to get some sleep. In the meantime I'll post an upside down pic for you! Lol


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

oh congrats, he is just adorable and yes well worth the wait


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow pics made it right side up! If anyone is watching, let me know if he gets a good drink, he was having trouble finding the milk bar then trouble staying attached


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

aahhhh he is tiny





I will try and watch them for a bit until the kids are hungry


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you for calling!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 4, 2012)

YAY!!!! Stormy won the race! She didn't waste any time either. As soon as her udder filled and separated she was ready





Congrats! He is adorable!!

Now I must go tell Laney she needs to get this show on the road. lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 4, 2012)

I think Laney was waiting for you to feel better, wasn't that nice of her! It's her turn now!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

How is he doing? have you seen him eating on his own? Sorry I haven't been able to watch much but the kids keep me busy


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 4, 2012)

I think someone needs to go have a word with Stormy - she needs to stand still for more than a minute or two so that her small boy can have a chance to drink!! Everytime he get anywhere near her she moves off even knocking into him and he's really getting a bit wary of approaching her, poor lad.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 4, 2012)

We are going to go out and see if we can get him to get a good nurse in


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, his belly seems to be full. Stormy's udders are still firm, but seems her nipples are softer. When we try to help him, he seems to only want to drink little drinks at a time. Could this be because he's already full (and snuck his breakfast without us seeinkg?) or is this a problem I should be concerned about?





When we are out there, she really is being a good momma. I guess she's trying to toughen him up to be a big strong Herdsire! Right?





It also does look like he has poop around his rectum like he has had a bowel movement


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 4, 2012)

He is just perfect! Look at his long legs! Congrats!!

I would encourage you to stick around through a nap of his and then when he gets up he should go have a good nurse and most of the time will poop afterwards. We never sleep ourselves well until we know they are napping, nursing vigorously, and have passed their meconium. I just am a worry wart though



You want to make sure he gets a good amount of colostrum in. I would definitely get an IgG on this lil one.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 4, 2012)

okay now I'm starting to panic and worry. I called my normal but she is not in today. the other that we used before is not able to come out today. I can get an enema for him no problem. is it a good idea that I milk mama and feed him in a bottle just in case? I don't watanything to happen to him.


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh yeah!!! He must have finally got a good nurse in and got some good strength in! Its amazing how a couple good feedings changes things around. I too would get him that enema, it certainly would not hurt and he might be a tad bit dry inside from a slow start to getting the hang of the milk bar.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok Diane I am here now. Please don't get upset Kara, Diane said they are doing much better now.

Did you give stormy any pain meds after she passed the placenta? Just curious to understand mum's behaviour


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like he is straining to poop again, as Diane said an enema would be a good idea.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 4, 2012)

thank you guys you always know what to say. I am working on getting an enema from the store for him. we gave mama oral banamine right after delivery should I give her more?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

No don't worry, she seems much better now and is feeding baby, all we need now is baby poop


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 4, 2012)

She really is a nice horse. Those children are my precious and helpful 6yr old daughter who wants to show this year! The other is my ever so ornery 2yr old son. The cat and kittens are doing well, she had 4 kittens. 2 white, 1 gray, and 1 black. Kinda like stormy's foal if all put together!lol! The enema went well, he passed alot of hard stool. Momma is nickering if he gets far.


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

What?! Stormy!! I was watching you all day act funny and so I watched for as long as I could... Then what do you do? Foal while I'm not here!!!!



Naughty girl.

What a stunning little colt she has produced for you Kara! Lovely markings! Would love to see some dry piccies soon



gorgeous little man! Good girl stormy lol

Yay for my kittens too



what a night!  congratulations Kara hubby,kids and stormy!!! Yay


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

That is wonderful knews, what a wonderful happy family





I am off to bed now, night all


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

Night Renee






I don't want to stress you, but Diane is it normal for him to be rolling so much? ever since I tuned in he has been rolling... Its probably nothing, but I just get real scared seeing horses roll now after everything with Finn. would love your opinion on this?

Thanks.

and Kara he is absoloutly gorgeous! what stunning facial markings he has! good job Stormy! yippee


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

ok thanks Diane



yeah as soon as I sent you the message he got up LOL OF COURSE!

I'm just a bit of a worrywart now from everything with Finn LOL and I had just popped the camera up and he was down rolling... but he has been up and drinking for a while now... standing a bit uncomfy but looks ok so I'm glad.

Sorry everyone If I stressed you lol


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

how cute mummy n baby sleeping together






.

glad he has settled down now



good job everyone


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry you missed it Cassie! Thanks for watching her before. It's like she waited until you took your eyes off her. She was sneaky! Anyways, thank you for the text, hubby gave another enema, and we are going out in a bit now to check on everyone & feed before bed.

On another note, I still have Snowball a Maiden who is due May 8th. Was wondering when you guys thought I should switch their stalls with the camera?


----------



## MeganH (Apr 4, 2012)

OK so what consistency should a foals poos be?? What is normal and what would require treatment? I know when I see everyone say they are straining it seems like the poo is too hard. Is the first poop like a human babies first poop? Black tar? (yuck lol)


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

haha its ok. yeah sneaky mumma,

no worries about the text. if I see anything I don't like is it alright for me to text you during the night?

I'd like to watch him to... I will keep him up with the other mares today. to make sure he is drinking and pooping.

as Diane said how are his poops now?


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

haha pretty much Megan. lol some foals handle passing it fine. (Finn passed it within 10minutes of being out LOL)

and others like our sweet little man have a bit more trouble and need some assistance, if you see them straining for a while it is best to just pop a little enema up their bum.

Makes them more comfy



hope that helps.


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

he has just got back up and had another small drink was hoping it might be bigger but thats ok he will get there... he is now trying to poop...

Did he manage it Kara? I see you out there...


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok, so. After the first enema his poop was hard brown nuggets like. This time Hubby said it was yellowish and slimy like. When I was out there, I did notice he does a weird posture and does a half squat to pee. He has done this at least 3 times through the day while checking on him. So, I am wondering if when it looks like he is trying to poo, he is actually peeing. I will keep him up for another day or two, I will keep an eye on Snowball, hopefully she will wait a bit to foal closer to her due date. Yes, Cassie if you see something that is major or emergancy, you can text me. I dont want anything bad to happen.And since you all are so wonderful, here is a dry pic of him.



No name yet........


----------



## atotton (Apr 4, 2012)

What a nice looking colt, he looks huge.!!!



How tall is he? Congrats!!!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 5, 2012)

wow he is lovely and so big!! no wonder Stormy was huge LOL he is sleeping standing up and keeps wobbling back and forth hee hee so cute!!! oh that was a big one, almost fell over LOL funny little kid!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 5, 2012)

It has been a busy day for both of them so they are down sleeping at 2.50am


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 5, 2012)

Aww thanks. He was 22.5 inches tall. He has been such a joy to watch. I may leave him on cam one more day. Depends on how snowball is looking. I will try to get pics of her tonight.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you Diane! That is funny him using momma as a jungle gym. I think we are going to let him and momma out with the rest of the herd, just in the dry lot for an hour or so while we watch them, and see how they are doing. Momma is just itching to get out and stretch a little!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok, so that didnt go well.



The rest of the herd made Stormy VERY stressed. Which is normal, but we have a mare who lost her foal last fall, and is trying to steal this new little man. So, looks like they are going to get time outside in an adjoining pasture for limited times the next couple days.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry Kara I have only just read your previous thread. I would have adviced to give Stormy at least a week to bond with baby before she has to defend him. She will still be sore from the birth so she needs some quiet time and baby won't have bonded enough to recognise her yet and might wonder over to one of the others which would cause a fight. Also it would be good if Stormy could graze on some grass as it will help her system get back to normal.

Anyway I am glad no one got hurt.


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats Kara on your little man.

Boyz rock!

Love his little face.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 5, 2012)

I wasnt sure how long I should stall them. When we were out there, and this was going on, we were in the pasture. We ended up- my hubby picked up baby, and carried him with Stormy following, she was so glad, like she knew we were helping her. I have another pasture we were trying to keep all horses off, because we seeded it in Feb, but it is growing good, and if they need a separate place for awhile, then it will do. I has an adjoining fence to the rest of the herd. Once snowball foals, then i can keep both momma & baby sets out there. I had to fight hubby to NOT let them out yesterday! He wanted to let him out so bad, i told him momma and baby need to bond.

As for Snowball, I have a side view of her belly. Her udder doesnt have much in it, a couple days ago it felt like it was filling more, but today nothing. So, i will keep a better eye on it. After all she is a maiden! She is due May 8th.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 6, 2012)

I let them out for an hour or so, and getting ready to go back in. I put them out in their own pasture, but shares a fence with the rest of the mares (and 1 gelding.) He has been right by her side, every once and awhile we get to see him frolic and jump around momma! It is so cute! Once Snowball foals, i will be able to put them together for awhile. The mare that is the baby stealer, I feel so badly for. When she lost her foal back in August, she mourned so long, and very badly. She has been in a herd many times with a baby on her side, and no signs stealing. I just think she really wants t be a momma. Hopefully, she will settle for being an awesome aunt! I feel we need to breed her back this year, so she can have that loving bond again, she so desperately wants.

But, here is a pic of our little man






any name ideas would be great, but they have to pass by hubby, and daughter! LOL

momma is Rauch's Ridin the Storm

sire is NHFS Wendells Wild Dude (I dont really like any of this name)

grandsire momma side- Lil hoofBeats Charming Alibi (VERY handsome black & white pinto)

grandsire daddys side- Sweetwaters Silver Melody

I am thinking get Stormy's name in there somehow, and Sweetwaters silver Melody in there some how, but not sound girly. We like the name Smokey (since he's smokey black) But?????????????????????????????


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh Kara, dont ask me about names, I'm totally useless!!

I dont follow quite the same pattern as Diane, in that I do let my mares and foals out for an hour or two the day after they foal, but always have them on their own in their own separate paddock - and grass is the very best thing for a newly foaled mare's system (nice and gentle to get it going again) plus good for the milk production.

So glad that you managed to get Stormy and baby safely away from your other minis. I would keep them all apart until Snowball foals - sharing a fence line is good though as the others will get to know the babies without anyone getting hurt, and then when eventually you do put them all back together, no 'introductions' will be needed.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 7, 2012)

LOL!! Diane. Yes we do have a little grass!! And I have to let mine out that first day simply because to keep them in off the grass for over 24 hours would/could upset their systems by me having changed their main diet! (not a good idea) As you say, yours are keeping to their normal diet whether they are in or out. The only time I hold off is if it is raining or similar (for the foal's sake), in which case it's mushy food and several half buckets of picked grass several times during the day.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 7, 2012)

We have had them on alfalfa pellets and alfalfa hay and grass hay. On top of the 14% pellet feed. But, yes my girls would take fresh grass over any of it! (except the grain I guess) lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 8, 2012)

He is just LOVING the green grass! running all around, and now even copying momma trying to eat some. She is so happy to get out, and really loved the much more relaxed area by themsleves. We are thinking LBB'S Silver Smoke Storm for his registered name, and barn name smoky.....

I think I am going to start a new thread for Snowball. We are thinking about putting her in the stall on camera maybe tommorrow? or Tuesday....I love watching little smokey at night before i go to bed, and waking up seeing him, so I have left him up longer....


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2012)

I know how you feel, they are real time wasters. I have a chair that I take in the field and I sit there for hours watching and playing with the babies


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 9, 2012)

I know, I cant help but smile and stare. I was just telling my hubby that my perfect day would be sitting in the pasture on a beautiful day and just watching them. He said with a book? I said I dont need one, it doesnt get boring to me! Lol he thinks im wierd I guess.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2012)

My horses are next to my in laws factory and I am sure the people that work there think I am nuts, I always sit with them at least 20 minutes a day whatever the weather as you can tell if they are all healthy by watching them, I love watching the herd dynamics too. So rest assured you are not the only weirdo.



Tell hubby your friends are weird too


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 12, 2012)

Just so everyone knows. I started Snowball on a new thread, and put her on camera. Stormy and her little Smoky are doing well.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 18, 2012)

About time for some new Smokey pictures!!!! He is 2 weeks old today! He is so fun to watch run and frolic in the pasture with momma! He is still a bit scared of us, but each day he gets better.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 18, 2012)

And one more, as I stay up to watch Snowball for a bit.


----------



## cassie (Apr 18, 2012)

NAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I missed him so much! thanks for posting he is TOO cute!!

I just absoloutly LOVE his facial markings! perfect!!

I hope he continues to warm up to you really soon





he looks like he should be a snuggle bug! mega cute!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 18, 2012)

Well....we force him to snuggle! LOL


----------

